# Zoom USB ADSL Modem problems!



## VictorTSF (Dec 29, 2004)

Dear Members,

I don't know if anyone has solved the problems I am getting - my punishment I suppose for purchasing 2Mb Broadband for a year!

I had bought a Zoom 5510 USB ADSL Modem, however the installation Cd does not install the device properly, so that it is recognised in Device Manager. I get a message about a file *CnxTrUsb.sys * being needed.

I then tried another Modem (which came with the Broadband package from Madasafish) This one is a Voyager 105 USB ADSL Modem. The Cd for this modem _will not install _ the drivers at all. I get a message "*Can't get registry value: key=Software\GlobespanVirata\Adslvalue=driver type*"

So much for my long-awaited Broadband!

Regards, Victor, London. 19/2/05


----------



## VictorTSF (Dec 29, 2004)

*One problem solved - maybe that's enough!*

Update:

_I am actually using Broadband!_

After speaking to the overnight Help Line at Madasafish, they were able to get me going on the "Voyager 105 Modem". It required using a programme called "Doctor 105" which apparently removes conflicting USB connected Registry entries. Having run this from the CD, I was able to install the driver required and I am up and running, having also discovered my user name and password, which the company had not given me before!

As for the Zoom Modem (£40 perhaps wasted), I await to hear from Zoom, but in the meantime, things are running smoothly with no "white noise" and a fairly quick start-up (as warned against in the review for the Zoom 5510 Modem).

Regards, Victor. 1.30am 20th Feb


----------



## Alejo (Aug 28, 2007)

Are you sure the Zoom Modem is the right one?? as far as I know, the zoom 5510 is a dial up modem and it doesn't work with ADSL, nor Cable. and the only way you can access this device is by telnet.
Any way the standar user name is admin and the password zoomadsl For adsl modems.
hope this helps


----------



## Bahny (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Alejo.

Forgive me butting in, however, I can confirm that Zoom 5510a and 5510b (later version) are both ADSL USB modems. 

I only just joined the forum. I'm planning building a new PC and considering installing Ubuntu 9.04. Looking at the problems people have (this forum and others) in getting modems to work, it certainly looks like a truckload of trouble and I'm rapidly coming to the "stick with Windows" conclusion.


----------

